# ribs on Masterbuilt lp gas smoker



## troach (Jul 29, 2011)

First time posting and first time to smoke anything. I got a new Masterbuilt vertical smoker, modle #20050106. I am going to smoke some pork ribs Saturday and wanting some advice how to start. Im going to crank the smoker up tonight to let the new burn off but not sure what to do with the ribs. Like what rack to place them on and how long do I cook them? How often to you have to check the wood chips and water. What temp do I cook them on. Sorry about all the ? but I have no idea. Thanks


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 29, 2011)

First off, welcome to the family!

A couple things you should consider: I have no idea how accurate the door thermometer is on the smoker, but most need to be calibrated. I would run down to your dept store otr hardware store and grab an oven rack thermometer right away while you can (hope they're not closed for the night already). With the oven rack therm, you can at least have two readings to go by. We can talk calibration later, but get the rack therm ASAP.

Smoke the ribs @ 225*. If you want tender ribs with some bark/crust on them, smoke 3 hours open grate, 2 hours wrapped in foil, then 1 hour back on open grates. We call it the 3-2-1 method for spare ribs. For Baby Backs, go 2-2-1. For really tender, bone-popping ribs, go 4-2-0 for spares, 3-2-0 for BB's.

Come on back when you've seasoned the smoker. Oh, put the oven therm in when you season, then you can get a better idea what's what with the door therm before you start your smoke.

We'll get you through it, no sweat...there's a first time for everything.

Eric


----------



## billyq (Jul 29, 2011)

I would rub them with your favorite rub about an hour before smoking. Be sure your rub doesn't have too much salt in it. Ive found that if I leave the rub on any longer, the ribs tend tend to taste "hammy". Smoke them on the middle rack. Add two or three batches of chips. Because you don't know your smoker well yet, any more batches oh chips may over smoke the ribs. Most of all, have fun!


----------



## meateater (Jul 29, 2011)

Welcome to the SMF. Glad to have you here. Lots of good folks, great recipes and knowledge. Looking forward to  your first qview.


----------

